# Phantom Manor.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone have any soundtracks from Phantom Manor? I tried emailing the dude from Doombuggies, I have waited six months, no reply. I have the 20minute soundtrack from Soundofmagic.com and the 12 min Vincent Price. 

What I am looking for, is a CD that was made by fans a few years back that had all kinds of tracks from it. I basically will take anything, huge fan of PM. Anyone have something to share? I will glady recipocate with what I have.


Thanks!


F.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one page:

http://ravenswood.free.fr/sound.htm

Here's what I've been able to collect from several different sources on the web:
*Phantom Manor Sounds Page*


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

Fiyero said:


> Does anyone have any soundtracks from Phantom Manor? I tried emailing the dude from Doombuggies, I have waited six months, no reply. I have the 20minute soundtrack from Soundofmagic.com and the 12 min Vincent Price.
> 
> What I am looking for, is a CD that was made by fans a few years back that had all kinds of tracks from it. I basically will take anything, huge fan of PM. Anyone have something to share? I will glady recipocate with what I have.
> 
> ...


If you can find a copy of the Haunted Mansion CD from RedDotNet, it's on there! Good luck!


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

There was a paticular recording of Vincent doing P.M that was 20 minutes long. It used to be on Doombuggies.com but seems to have dissapeared, I have the ten minute one, but the 20 minute one in my opinion was much better, I still have the page (arcvhive .org rocks) but dio no longer works at least for me it doesnt.


(The Page - http://web.archive.org/web/19990203055413/members.aol.com/chefmayhem/ manorsound.htm )

I wonder if anyone had a recording of this version and would be willing to share it with me? It would mean alot as this was my first exposure to the wonderful world of The Haunted Mansion and Phantom Manor.


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

I found this:

http://savefile.com/projects/1000040



Let me know if this is what you were looking for.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Fiyero,
I missed that one. Looks as if that archive was Chef's old website. Perhaps Disney told him he couldn't use the file any longer although I don't see why they would do so when he has so many others onhis new website.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

chesneystevegh said:


> I found this:
> 
> http://savefile.com/projects/1000040
> 
> ...




Sadly it isnt. Oh someone must have it. It can just become a "Lost Disney" item!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Did you try going into the doombuggies Message Forum and asking?

http://p080.ezboard.com/bdisneyshauntedmansion


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah I did, no responce though. Grrr it bugs me! It was different, the only 'sound effects" it had was Ghost host, Leota, Busts, and Lil Leota. the rest of it all was just instrumental music. it started with bells.. Ergh! I loved that version. I used on Halloween several times, but I had it on tape.. which I wore out, I went to rerecord it, and the site was updated and that page was gone.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for ?
Phantom Manor soundtrack Foyer  and the  Main Theme and the organ w/  Vincent Price and this link is Disnayland Paris and if you want any more goto: http://www.grimghosts.com/phantom/PMMain.mp3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think what they want is one 21 minute long non-stop track though Blinky. Have your tried to email Chef Mayhem? His forum email is:
[email protected]


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

The following should have everything you want:

http://01508f4.netsolstores.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=68










I have bought a lot of product from the great guys at Extinct Attractions and you can't beat a 3CD set for $14.99! They ship pretty quickly as well!

Track listing:


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looks like track one might be what Fiyero was looking for.
Like I say Chef may have it for free too.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

where did you get *THAT* CD?!?!?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

At this link halfwaydead:

http://01508f4.netsolstores.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=68


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I finally got this from a friend. If anyone wants this rare version of the PM soundtrack, do message me.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the 21 min. track. I wish i would have read this sooner and I could have given it to you. I got the track off of limewire which is not techniacly legal but hey, what is? I do love the PM music. It's much more dramatic and creepy than the other HM. But I will always love the haunted mansion!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Greencapt said:


> The following should have everything you want:
> 
> http://01508f4.netsolstores.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=68
> 
> ...


haha!! I just ordered it!! YAY!!


----------

